

Americans Receive Half The Amount Of Vacation Time Of Russians - Ras_
http://press.hotels.com/en-us/news-releases/americans-receive-half-the-amount-of-vacation-time-of-russians/

======
rpwilcox
What would have been really informative is to know how many of those aveerage
vacation/sick days were mandated by the country in question, and how many
weren't.

For example, I thought the various governments in Europe got cranky if you
didn't take certain amount of time off. But in the US there is no minimum paid
days off at all. Don't know what the story is in Mexico, for example, one of
the cited countries with a lower vacation time policy that the US average of
10 vacation days.

------
geldedus
where's the news? is this for the use of americans ignorant on this matter?

